# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Истина проявляется в разных традиция.

## Kasturika d.d.

" Всевышний является Личностью, но при этом Его образы, имена, которые используют разные традиции... Он дает просто крупицу откровения людям, чтобы люди могли постигать разные особенности Его личности, разные грани Его творческого величия, общаться с Ним. 

В каждой религии есть какие-то свои удивительные понимания, откровения. Проблема заключается только в одной вещи: из-за присутствия невежества человеческого в традициях религиозных, каждая религиозная традиция претендует на то, что Истина находится только у нее. И когда Вы эти вещи слышите, Вы должны понимать, что это уже влияние материального сознания, влияние невежества. Именно из-за этого религия вместо того, чтобы объединять общества вокруг одной Личности, она разделяет это общество - идет такая скрытая, либо явная война. И вот это является признаком прекращения ученической преемственности внутри традиции религиозной. 

Т.е., если ученическая преемственность есть, если Истина передается, то религия признает, что Истина проявляется, хотя бы даже частично, в разных традициях. Но если ученическая преемственность прерывается, то религия как бы окостеневает и начинает претендовать на истинность, что вот Истина есть только у меня. Вот это есть признак ложного учителя, который отверг свою ученическую позицию. Если учитель не находится в ученической позиции, то этот учитель ложный. И нам нужно вместе молиться или что-то делать для того, чтобы все религии вернулись в ученичество и начали учиться друг у друга, все вместе вступая в диалог об Абсолютной Истине, пытаясь проявить Её для общества. 

Чтобы изменить общество, религии должны объединиться. Не для того, чтобы стать одной религией. Как мой парамгуру объясняет, что это как разные цветы, которые поставлены в одну вазу. Когда разные цветы поставлены в одну вазу, это выглядит очень красиво, очень привлекательно. Также для Всевышнего очень привлекательно, когда люди, которые видят Его по-разному, сотрудничают друг с другом, находятся в диалоге духовном, Господь в этом случае нисходит. Т.е. Его внимание, Его милость, Его благодать нисходит на этот мир и проявляется здесь. Но когда люди, имеющие разные представления, не хотят вступать в духовный диалог, богоцентрический диалог, то тогда этот мир как бы отрывается от Бога и в нем проявляются эти гуны страсти и невежества, т.е. начинается деградация людей, начинается деградация общества."
_
Энвер Измайлов_


https://youtu.be/x-impu0Doc0
*Шрила Прабхупада о любви и преданности Богу*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

" Весь мир, цивилизованный мир, у них есть какая-то религия – христианская религия, мусульманская религия, индуистская религия, буддистская религия и все другие подчинённые религии. Под группой христиан есть так много церквей – протестантская, католическая. В мусульманстве у них есть Шунйа, Шуни, Шек - много всего. Также у индусов, вайшнавы и шакты, сауры, ганапатьи, и много других. Но Кришна говорит, что «Все они ищут Меня». "Все, они могут иметь разные религиозные системы, но их цель это как приблизиться ко Мне."

ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах
/БГ 15.15/

_веда_ означает знание, писание. Веда не означает какое-то определённое писание. Любое писание, которое даёт знание о Боге, вы можете называть это Ведой. Если какая-то книга или любое писание или любая книга знания не даёт информации о Боге, то это не писание, потому что это нельзя назвать писанием, или Ведой, потому что оно не ищет Верховное существо. Поэтому Кришна говорит _ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах._

бахунам джанманам анте
джнанаван мам прападйате,
васудевах сарвам ити
/БГ 7.19/

Это конечная цель знания.
Поэтому вы можете называть Верховного Господа Кришной, или как то ещё. Также как мусульмане называют «Аллах». Аллах означает «Верховное Существо». Аллах акбар. А Христиане говорят, что «Бог велик». А мы говорим:
_парам брахма парам дхама_ 
или Кришна, Всепривлекающий https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/10/12-13
Но цель всех - это постичь Кришну, так чтобы Кришна Лично появился, и все ваши недостатки, недопонимания сразу же ушли.." 

Полностью лекция: http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection SB/...3_10_1974.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"  Ни в одном университете эту науку не преподают. Такое несчастливое время.
Поэтому существует великая необходимость в распространении движения сознания Кришны. Чтобы в действительности обучить людей высшему совершенству в жизни. Вот что необходимо.

Это не религиозная система, которая конкурирует с другой религией. Также как они думают, что мы превращаем христиан в индусов. Это нонсенс.  Нас не заботят индусы, мусульмане или христиане. Они образованные ребята, им нет необходимости становится, переходить из христиан в индусы. Им до этого нет дела. Много людей до меня, много свами приезжало, чтобы превратить христиан в индусов. Они получили по лицу. Они не добились успеха. Потому что они несли бессмыслицу. Почему христианин должен становиться индусом, индус становиться христианином.

Они должны знать кто такой Бог, кем Он является, каковы его отношения с Богом. Таково движение сознания Кришны. Это не движение, которое превращает индусов в мусульман или мусульман в индусов или христиан в индусов, это не такое движение. Они чётко понимают это. Поэтому они следуют. Они принимают. Если бы я проповедовал, что индуизм лучше, чем христианство, они выбросили бы меня уже давно. Это наука, это философия.

Поэтому существует великая необходимость обучать людей в том, в чем смысл жизни. Это миссия Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Поэтому он сказал, что

бхарата-бхумите хаила манушйа-джанма йара
/ЧЧ, Ади 9.41/

Он обращался к людям, которые на самом деле являются человеческими живыми существами, не кошками и не собаками. Он обращался к людям: «Изучайте тот вклад, который сделали великие мудрецы и сделайте свою жизнь совершенной и идите, проповедуйте эту миссию».

Это происходит под названием движения сознания Кришны. Это не сантиментальное движение. Это научное движение. мумукшаво гхора-рупан. Мы поэтому не запрещаем поклоняться чему-то другому. Поэтому, когда я начинал это движение, многие друзья советовали мне: «Почему бы тебе не назвать это сознанием Бога»? Это глупость, сознание Бога. «Сознание Кришны». Иначе они притянут так много богов. «Вот ещё один бог, вот ещё один бог, вот ещё один бог, вот ещё одна инкарнация, вот ещё одна аватара», - все это нонсенс. На самом деле кто является Богом?

кришнас ту бхагаван свайам
/ШБ 1.3.28/

нарайана-калах шанта
/ШБ 1.2.26/

Итак, попытайтесь понять нашу миссию. Здесь это сказано. Мы должны принять Верховную Личность Бога." 

http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection SB/....html#shastry1

----------

